# E cosa ne dite della donna schiava?



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

[h=3][/h]


www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm


_Ieri sera ho visto una trasmissione e davvero sono rimasta sconcertata dal sentire che tantissime  donne fanno questi generi di servizi .....
Io non sono femminista ma davvero no capisco perchè di questo bisogno di fare la schiava ....cha a quanto pare è un ruolo che a molte donne sembra piacere ....
Ora i gusti sono gusti ma stiamo cadendo proprio in basso ......
Sempre secondo il mio modesto parere......_


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm
> 
> 
> _Ieri sera ho visto una trasmissione e davvero sono rimasta sconcertata dal sentire che tantissime donne fanno questi generi di servizi .....
> ...



sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Se non c'è coercizione non vedo il problema. Come per la prostituzione.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Donna schiava?*

Conosco solo mariti schiavi delle mogli, delle compagne, delle fidanzate, dico davvero. I figli di puttana bastardi, sessisti, traditori e machisti tutti di un pezzo di una volta si sono estinti, siamo zerbini per le Signore e null'altro. Altro che cazzi


----------



## disperato73 (25 Luglio 2012)

che schifo...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non c'è coercizione non vedo il problema. Come per la prostituzione.




Ma neanche io no vedo problemi....
Mi sono solo soffermata a pensare  come sia possibile che la mente arrivi a tanto.....
non tanto per il bisogno di essere schiva o schiavo ma per il bisogno di eccitarti schiavizzando qualcuno.....

qualcuno ha fisto i film Hostel?
Ecco secondo me saranno sempre più frequenti fatti del genere e poi ci lamentiamo delle tragedie e di come possano 
accadere le cose ....
ma siamo sempre più noi che  vogliamo eccedere nelle cose e cosa è che ci porta a questo la noia?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [h=3][/h]
> 
> 
> www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm
> ...


Vedi Luna, se nel momento attuale  i libri come 50 sfumature di grigio, sono i più venduti e comprati dalle stesse donne, un motivo ci sarà.
Una volta le donne leggevano i romanzi,  cercavano il corteggiamento erano romantiche ora te le ritrovi nude sulla porta
haahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non tanto per il bisogno di essere schiva o schiavo ma per il bisogno di eccitarti schiavizzando qualcuno.....


Non sono due facce della stessa medaglia?


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm
> 
> 
> _Ieri sera ho visto una trasmissione e davvero sono rimasta sconcertata dal sentire che tantissime  donne fanno questi generi di servizi .....
> ...


ma non la devi vedere come una cosa umiliante.
E' un gioco. Che nulla ha a che vedere con il basso che tu dici.

Dove c'è una schiava c'è un dom...il gioco è quello.
Se non lo provi...non puoi capire...

E' un mondo incredibile.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Credo tu abbia ragone*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma non la devi vedere come una cosa umiliante.
> E' un gioco. Che nulla ha a che vedere con il basso che tu dici.
> 
> Dove c'è una schiava c'è un dom...il gioco è quello.
> ...


ma non me lo fa diventare duro per nulla, non so perché.
Che c'entra l'umiliazione anche finta col fottere? Boh, ma di sicuro sono io il limitato


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Nooo la donna schiavo che due coioni!!!!Io adoro la donna aggressiva che ti circoincide con lo sguardo!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non la devi vedere come una cosa umiliante.
> E' un gioco. Che nulla ha a che vedere con il basso che tu dici.
> 
> Dove c'è una schiava c'è un dom...il gioco è quello.
> ...



The devil was sick, the devil a saint would be, the devil was well, the devil a saint was he.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non la devi vedere come una cosa umiliante.
> E' un gioco. Che nulla ha a che vedere con il basso che tu dici.
> 
> Dove c'è una schiava c'è un dom...il gioco è quello.
> ...


a me non piace per niente! 
mi piace avere un rapporto attivo non da sottomessa...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non la devi vedere come una cosa umiliante.
> E' un gioco. Che nulla ha a che vedere con il basso che tu dici.
> 
> Dove c'è una schiava c'è un dom...il gioco è quello.
> ...


Ma...ma...tutta sta paura del maschio alfa, e poi? Madonna se sei strana.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> ma non me lo fa diventare duro per nulla, non so perché.
> Che c'entra l'umiliazione anche finta col fottere? Boh, ma di sicuro sono io il limitato


Se non te lo fa diventare duro è perchè tu hai altri gusti sessuali.
Mica è sbagliato.
Se uno si eccita così e trova il partner che ha gli stessi gusti...
Embè?

Mica si è schiavi nella vita, ma solo in determinate situazioni.
Volute da entrambi


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma...ma...tutta sta paura del maschio alfa, e poi? Madonna se sei strana.


heee????


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a me non piace per niente!
> mi piace avere un rapporto attivo non da sottomessa...


certo. A te infatti. Tu non lo faresti mai.
Ma non tutti hanno la tua sessualità o la mia o quella di Maurizio il divolo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> heee????



Voglio dire: fuggi dal maschio dominante alfa per poi provare piacere ad essere dominata? O tu sei una dominatrice?


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm
> 
> 
> _Ieri sera ho visto una trasmissione e davvero sono rimasta sconcertata dal sentire che tantissime donne fanno questi generi di servizi .....
> ...


hai visto salvo sottile?
più che altro la critica di molte giornaliste riguarda la trilogia delle sfumature e del sado maso da discount che può dare l'idea che a tutte piacciano questi giochini.
non è così


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono due facce della stessa medaglia?



No lo trovo degratante pagare qualcuno per fare il tuo schiavo/a....
si torna indietro di secoli.....
al limite posso pagare per essere schiavizzata/o 
.....e lo trovo diverso......


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No lo trovo degratante pagare qualcuno per fare il tuo schiavo/a....
> si torna indietro di secoli.....
> al limite posso pagare per essere schiavizzata/o
> .....e lo trovo diverso......


Ma perchè? Qual'è la differenza? Non lo capisco mica. Anzi, per come la vedo io sarebbe molto più degradante pagare per fare lo schiavo. Senza contare che io non fare nè l'uno, nè l'altro. Ma lo schiavo proprio mai.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non la devi vedere come una cosa umiliante.
> E' un gioco. Che nulla ha a che vedere con il basso che tu dici.
> 
> Dove c'è una schiava c'è un dom...il gioco è quello.
> ...



non la vedo come una cosa umiliante......
se il gioco è fra me e mio marito 
o me e il mio amico del cuore.....
Trovo assurdo che ci sia qualcuno che sia disposto a pagare per frustare ,legare,far abbaiare,
incatenare e qualsvivoglia cose per il solo gusto di avere uno schiavo/a

D'accordo che  la escort del prograamma che ho visto ieri sera diceva che lo faceva solo con chi amava ma 
sticazzi .....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo. A te infatti. Tu non lo faresti mai.
> Ma non tutti hanno la tua sessualità o la mia o quella di Maurizio il divolo:mrgreen:



la mia è molto semplice è dettata solo dall' eccitazione del momento,  di sicuro non aspetto di andare in un posto comodo per farlo, 
il sesso organizzato non mi eccita.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto salvo sottile?
> più che altro la critica di molte giornaliste riguarda la trilogia delle sfumature e del sado maso da discount che può dare l'idea che a tutte piacciano questi giochini.
> non è così


Io la sto leggendo e sinceramente non ci ho letto nulla di particolarmente sconvolgente. Sto finendo il secondo volume e lo trovo alquanto erotico. A parte lui che probabilmente è bionico
Un conto è quello che il protagonista vorrebbe fare (dominatore e schiava)che può risultare pesante  un conto è quello che la protagonista gli concede di fare. 
Tutto questo scalpore non lo capisco......


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio dire: fuggi dal maschio dominante alfa per poi provare piacere ad essere dominata? O tu sei una dominatrice?


Scherzavo. Non fuggo dal maschio dominante, diciamo che due galli in un pollaio non vanno bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scherzavo. Non fuggo dal maschio dominante, diciamo che due galli in un pollaio non vanno bene.



Ah, ok. Perfetto.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm
> 
> 
> _Ieri sera ho visto una trasmissione e davvero sono rimasta sconcertata dal sentire che tantissime donne fanno questi generi di servizi .....
> ...


A TROVARLA :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la sto leggendo e sinceramente non ci ho letto nulla di particolarmente sconvolgente. Sto finendo il secondo volume e lo trovo alquanto erotico. A parte lui che probabilmente è bionico
> Un conto è quello che il protagonista vorrebbe fare (dominatore e schiava)che può risultare pesante un conto è quello che la protagonista gli concede di fare.
> Tutto questo scalpore non lo capisco......


Guarda io sono a metà dell'ultimo volume...e consordo con te totalmente!
molto erotico ma nulla di sconvolgente


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Perfetto.


aggiungo. Non sono ne dominante ne schiava. So cosa mi piace e non ho problemi a cedere o ad avere il controllo.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto salvo sottile?
> più che altro la critica di molte giornaliste riguarda la trilogia delle sfumature e del sado maso da discount che può dare l'idea che a tutte piacciano questi giochini.
> non è così
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai visto salvo sottile?
> ...


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la sto leggendo e sinceramente non ci ho letto nulla di particolarmente sconvolgente. Sto finendo il secondo volume e lo trovo alquanto erotico. A parte lui che probabilmente è bionico
> Un conto è quello che il protagonista vorrebbe fare (dominatore e schiava)che può risultare pesante un conto è quello che la protagonista gli concede di fare.
> *Tutto questo scalpore *non lo capisco......


sì, è esagerato e finirà per fare ulteriore pubblicità.a me non interessa ma son gusti


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la sto leggendo e sinceramente non ci ho letto nulla di particolarmente sconvolgente. Sto finendo il secondo volume e lo trovo alquanto erotico. A parte lui che probabilmente è bionico
> Un conto è quello che il protagonista vorrebbe fare (dominatore e schiava)che può risultare pesante  un conto è quello che la protagonista gli concede di fare.
> Tutto questo scalpore non lo capisco......





Simy ha detto:


> Guarda io sono a metà dell'ultimo volume...e consordo con te totalmente!
> molto erotico ma nulla di sconvolgente


Bhè a me guardando questo non è venuto in mente il libro che non so neanche la trama ....
ma film che ho guardato tempo fa ...
http://youtu.be/p_pU6ta2ZH0

"Dove tutte le tue fantasie sono possibili 
e dove puoi sperimentare quello che desideri"







Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Qual'è la differenza? Non lo capisco mica. Anzi, per come la vedo io sarebbe molto più degradante pagare per fare lo schiavo. Senza contare che io non fare nè l'uno, nè l'altro. Ma lo schiavo proprio mai.



nOn so di preciso quale sia la differenza ....
ma io ci trovo molta differenza
ora ci penso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> aggiungo. Non sono ne dominante ne schiava. So cosa mi piace e non ho problemi a cedere o ad avere il controllo.


Bè, ma è così. O dovrebbe esserlo. Solo che si parlava di giochi di ruolo, che sono sostanzialmente un‘altra cosa.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, ma è così. O dovrebbe esserlo. Solo che si parlava di giochi di ruolo, che sono sostanzialmente un‘altra cosa.


Infatti, ma sono tutti a base sessuale. Di un tipo di sessualità che non mi appartiene cool ma che non stigmatizzo.
La trovo tra adulti consenzienti "normale".
Io vorrei tanto fare un gioco di ruolo tipo star trek, con un klingon che mi insegue o anche un Cardassiano, e io scappo impaurita urlando












sono stata credibile?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti, ma sono tutti a base sessuale. Di un tipo di sessualità che non mi appartiene cool ma che non stigmatizzo.
> La trovo tra adulti consenzienti "normale".
> Io vorrei tanto fare un gioco di ruolo tipo star trek, con un klingon che mi insegue o anche un Cardassiano, e io scappo impaurita urlando
> 
> ...


Non più di quanto lo sarei io se proponessi una roba tipo uno squalo che mi insegue mentre faccio sci d'acqua.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> www.*schiavaescort*.com/*schiava*-a-pagamento.htm
> 
> 
> _Ieri sera ho visto una trasmissione e davvero sono rimasta sconcertata dal sentire che tantissime  donne fanno questi generi di servizi .....
> ...


dico che non m'interessa.    immagino s'intenda schiava come ruolo in giochi sadomaso e non schiava in senso ampio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Luglio 2012)

Questo tipo di sessualità, esattamente come tutti gli altri, ha base negli istinti più antichi.
Il problema non è quello di darle sfogo o meno, ma di farlo in maniera consapevole e limitata dal buonsenso.
Purtroppo per molta gente non è così, arrivando a sconvolgersi emotivamente, imboccare tunnel bui e profondi quanto quelli delle peggiori droghe fino in alcuni casi ad arrivare al suicidio o all'omicidio. Quando non si arriva a questo non rare sono le menomazioni importanti anche permanenti.
La violenza fa parte dell'istinto di sopravvivenza e lo si trova, tanto per fare un esempio, in tutti gli sport (in forme e livelli diversi).
Si può quindi fare un po' di sport sessuale a base di violenza (fisica od emotiva od entrambe), ma alla base ci vuole la capacità di farne davvero solo un gioco. Non, come certi patiti di calcio che vivono solo di quello e sono capaci di ammazzare a legnate qualcuno solo perchè di un'altra squadra.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dico che non m'interessa.    immagino s'intenda schiava come ruolo in giochi sadomaso e non schiava in senso ampio


"schiavo" potrebbe anche essere solo un ruolo emotivo. Violenza non fisica.


----------

